# Elevator question



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm working on a residential elevator and I'm missing an input labeled FLLP. This is in the interlock circuit with the doors and travel switches...ect. Anybody know what it is?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

What do you mean you are missing an input, specifically? Is it on the schematic labeled FLLP but missing from the control setup? 

Sorry if it's a dumb question. I spent Sunday chasing down a missing 0v wire and it drove me crazy.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

backstay said:


> I'm working on a residential elevator and I'm missing an input labeled FLLP. This is in the interlock circuit with the doors and travel switches...ect. Anybody know what it is?


IIRC that input is what keeps a door (into the shaft) from opening unless the car is parked at that level. Sounds like a ball got dropped somewhere. I think I've seen them in shafts on commercial elevators but never paid any real attention to them.

Switch could be mechanical, magnetic, proximity, etc. Might be in the car itself, but that doesn't seem right.

Regards!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

NC Plc said:


> What do you mean you are missing an input, specifically? Is it on the schematic labeled FLLP but missing from the control setup?
> 
> Sorry if it's a dumb question. I spent Sunday chasing down a missing 0v wire and it drove me crazy.


It's a switch, contact or something. If I knew what FLLP stands for, I could narrow it down. Here is the print.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> It's a switch, contact or something. If I knew what FLLP stands for, I could narrow it down. Here is the print.


You get all the fun projects.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

FLLP "Fine Line Low Profile" LEDs are lighting strips that are used in tight places. Just a WAG.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

drsparky said:


> FLLP "Fine Line Low Profile" LEDs are lighting strips that are used in tight places. Just a WAG.


Do you mean something like this?

http://www.optolum.com/2012/pdf/FL_LowProfile_brochure.pdf

I've never seen that symbol before so this is interesting to me.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> You get all the fun projects.


It's in Austin too!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

backstay said:


> It's a switch, contact or something. If I knew what FLLP stands for, I could narrow it down. Here is the print.


From what I can see on your diagram, 'FLLP' is a terminal.. Is there a relay labelled 'FLLP'? A junction box? Control Panel? Just guessin...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> It's in Austin too!


Did you bring your passport? Your south of Duluth.:laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Floor Level,........... Landing Pad, Limit Proximity?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

NC Plc said:


> Do you mean something like this?
> 
> http://www.optolum.com/2012/pdf/FL_LowProfile_brochure.pdf
> 
> I've never seen that symbol before so this is interesting to me.


Yep, exactly, how that fits the elevator, I don't have a clue, I'm just throwing out ideas.:thumbsup:


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

drsparky said:


> Yep, exactly, how that fits the elevator, I don't have a clue, I'm just throwing out ideas.:thumbsup:


I don't know. If you push the "In Car Stop" push button it would break the circuit causing the lights to go off. So the lights go off when the elevator car has stopped?

I mean unless they have it set up so when the push button is pressed the lights come on, but that doesn't make too much sense to me in the setup.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

glen1971 said:


> From what I can see on your diagram, 'FLLP' is a terminal.. Is there a relay labelled 'FLLP'? A junction box? Control Panel? Just guessin...


While I was digging around PLC schematics looking for instances where that symbol is used I did come across it being used to mean a terminal.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> From what I can see on your diagram, 'FLLP' is a terminal.. Is there a relay labelled 'FLLP'? A junction box? Control Panel? Just guessin...


Agree.....it's a terminal where 2 devices are spliced to each other. In this case, one end of the upper overtravel limit switch and one end of the slack cable limit switch.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going to trace the wires tomorrow. Here's more pics.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

More


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If they caught you working on an elevator around here and you are not an approved elevator mechanic they are going to take you up to the roof using that elevator and then push you off. But good luck to you Backstay, trying to figure out control diagrams is somehow enjoyable even when it is driving you crazy at the same time. Neat that one little plc replaces a whole backboard's worth of cube relays.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

Neet right until that Micrologic 1000 or whatever it is (can't read the words in the pic) crashes..then not so neet. We lose them all the time here...(time to get the laptop out again)


----------

